# Revolution Scissors Group Buy



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

This started over in the Accessories section, but I thought I'd move it over here. Looking for a few more interested in getting in on the deal. 

Being that I'm new here, and to put everyone at ease. I think I have come up with an option that will make everyone more comfortable. If you are interested, post here, when we get to a quanity of 10, I will send a pm to all participants as to where to call and place the order. It's a local b/m here that I hang out at and the owner is a great BOTL. I will get all of the mailing info, you call and arrange payment, cc,check, MO, whatever you decide, and I will get them mailed out to everyone.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm in.

1. Tech-Ninja
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in. Al is a great guy bought some Padilla 6x60 from him.


----------



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

bump for a good idea.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

rwtarget said:


> bump for a good idea.


We've got enough to meet the minimum, if all those interested will pm me their names & addresses, I'll send you the contact info.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

too late to get in???
what are the costs??


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

shaggy said:


> too late to get in???
> what are the costs??


Not at all, I'll have to find out what the shipping costs will be, the cutters themselves are $15.00 US.
PM me your name & addy.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

discdog said:


> Not at all, I'll have to find out what the shipping costs will be, the cutters themselves are $15.00 US.
> PM me your name & addy.


I saw these last night, and boy are they sweet! Here's a pic:


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

OK guys, here's the update. If we order 20 sets, delivered price is $17.00, if we can order 30 sets the delivered price drops to $15.00. As it stands right now, I have committments on 19 sets. 
In order to do this I had to change vendors, and this price depends on one order and one shipment. I will place the order on 2-23, when the order arrives, I will post a pic of the cutters and then ship as payment arrives. As long as there is no opposition to this change, operation "Revolution" shall commence.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd like to get in; PM sent.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is where we are so far:
1) disdog - 13 (no not all for me)
2) n3uka - 1
3) rwtarget - 1
4) gwnga - 1
5) shaggy - 1
6) tech-ninja - 1
7) mike32312 - 1


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

discdog said:


> Here is where we are so far:
> 1) disdog - 13 (no not all for me)
> 2) n3uka - 2
> 3) rwtarget - 1
> ...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

discdog said:


> 9) muziq - 1


Hey man--put me down for two!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, great price

Put me down for a second.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Updated to add n3uka (2) and muziq (2). Thanks guys!


----------



## ljb17 (Oct 22, 2006)

Please count me in for 2. Will follow with PM.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

ljb17 said:


> Please count me in for 2. Will follow with PM.


Done.

Here is where we are so far:
1) disdog - 13 (no not all for me)
2) n3uka - 2
3) rwtarget - 1
4) gwnga - 1
5) shaggy - 1
6) tech-ninja - 1
7) mike32312 - 1
8) DaKlugs - 10
9) muzig - 2
10) ljb17 - 2


----------



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

Holy Carp batman. This really came together.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

The good news is we are at 40 or really close. The bad news is, we've already hit the bottom line, so no more discounts. In fact, if we go over 40 we will exceed what he has alloted for shipping and the price may go up.So I have decided to go ahead and order the 40, if more folks want in, we can do it all over again.
I'll send out pm's to all concerned for addresses and payment options.
Thanks guys, this thing really took off today.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Pm's have been sent. If you are a participant and did not recieve one, let me know.
Order will be placed on Friday, expected ship date is 2-28-07.
Thanks again to all who participated.
Bob


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

discdog said:


> Done.
> 
> Here is where we are so far:
> 1) disdog - 13 (no not all for me)
> ...


Makes me wonder how many he gets through in an average month?!

I'm sorry I missed out on this. Please keep me posted if you decide to do another.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Makes me wonder how many he gets through in an average month?!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed out on this. Please keep me posted if you decide to do another.


I am actually going to have a couple of extra, so if you want one, join in.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

discdog said:


> I am actually going to have a couple of extra, so if you want one, join in.


Thanks for making room for a latecomer!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

do you have any more extra's? If so I would definitly like to grab one, if not hopefully their will be a next time. Thanks again


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> do you have any more extra's? If so I would definitly like to grab one, if not hopefully their will be a next time. Thanks again


That accounts for the last "extra". This is closed for this go around. And here is the final list of participants:

1) disdog - 18 (no not all for me)
2) n3uka - 2
3) rwtarget - 1
4) gwnga - 1
5) shaggy - 1
6) tech-ninja - 1
7) mike32312 - 1
8) DaKlugs - 10
9) muzig - 2
10) ljb17 - 2
11) corona gigante - 1
12) Big Greg - 1

Remember to send your ship to address if you have not yet done so, also, make sure you include your screen name on your check. Thanks again guys for participating.
Bob


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in the update guys. Had to go out of town for a couple of days with limited access.The order was placed on Friday, still waiting for order confirmation. 
Started recieving payments, please remember to put your screen name on check to aid in tracking.

1) disdog - *recieved - 4*
2) n3uka - 2
3) rwtarget - 1
4) gwnga - 1
5) shaggy - 1
6) tech-ninja - 1
7) mike32312 - 1
8) DaKlugs - 10
9) muzig - 2 
10) lbj17 - recieved
11) Big Greg -1

I will update as info becomes available. Thanks to all who helped make this possible.
Bob

Everyone should have my phone number in case you should have any questions, please call or pm.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Sent out my payment today cant wait to see how these scissors work.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Just an update. Please remember to include your screen name with your payment.

1) disdog - recieved - 5
2) n3uka - 2
3) rwtarget - recieved 1
4) gwnga - will swap at herf
5) shaggy - 1
6) tech-ninja - recieved - 1
7) mike32312 - 1
8) Da Klugs - 10
9) muzig - recieved - 2 
10) lbj17 - recieved -1 
11) Big Greg -1
12) Corona Gigante - recieved - 1


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Recieved checks from Santa Clarita and College Park with no screen name, I think I know who they belong to, but just to be safe, please pm me & let me know.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

1) disdog - recieved - 5

2) n3uka - recieved - 2

3) rwtarget - recieved 1

4) gwnga - will swap at herf -1

5) shaggy - 1

6) tech-ninja - recieved - 1

7) mike32312 - 1

8) Da Klugs - 10

9) muzig - recieved - 2

10) lbj17 - recieved -1 

11) Big Greg -1

12) Corona Gigante - recieved - 1


----------



## ljb17 (Oct 22, 2006)

discdog,

I believe you should have me as Received - 2

Thanks,
ljb17


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

ljb17 said:


> discdog,
> 
> I believe you should have me as Received - 2
> 
> ...


You are correct.

1) disdog - recieved - 5

2) n3uka - recieved - 2

3) rwtarget - recieved 1

4) gwnga - will swap at herf -1

5) shaggy - 1

6) tech-ninja - recieved - 1

7) mike32312 - 1

8) Da Klugs - 10

9) muzig - recieved - 2

10) lbj17 - recieved -2

11) Big Greg -1

12) Corona Gigante - recieved - 1


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

goin in the mail today disc


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

We've run into a snag on this guys. My supplier emailed me today that the cutters have arrived. Problelm is, Cuban Crafters only sent 28, backordered 22. I'm still waiting on an ETA of the remaining cutters and will update as soon as I have info. As it stands right now, I will have enough to cover the orders that I have already recieved payment for. Obviously, I will forgo the ones that I had coming to get the rest of these on their way.
As before, if you have any questions, pm me or give me a call, you all should have my number.
I will hopefully have more concrete info on Wednesday.

Bob


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us posted, Bob. You're a good man for coordinating this!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

backordered for how long?
u prolly wont get my payment for a week or so....let me know wednesday


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Just an update. I recieved in yesterday 28 units of the cutters, I have also recieved several payments with no screen names on them, so I can't update my list without printing the name on the check or mo. So if you have sent in your payment, please pm me your name so I can match them up and at least get out the 28 I have in.

The rest are in route to Cuban Crafters and will be shipped as soon as they are recieved, unfortunately, they do not yet have a time frame.

I will ship out all I have in the order in which I recieved payment until they are gone and then wait until I have another update or return payments, however you see fit.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just keep us posted sir and all will work out


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's where we are guys:

1) disdog - *paid* - 14

2) n3uka - *paid *- 2

3) rwtarget -* paid *- 1

4) gwnga - *will swap at herf *-1

5) shaggy - *paid *- 1

6) tech-ninja - *paid* - 1

7) mike32312 - 1

8) Da Klugs - *paid* - 10

9) muzig - *paid* - 2

10) lbj17 - *paid* -2

11) Big Greg -1

12) Corona Gigante - *paid *- 1

I need the screen name for : DR of Danielsville,PA, and GR from Valencia, CA. Rwtarget and Da Klugs, you have a pm from me.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Update

Here's where we are guys:

1) disdog - paid - 14- *shipped*

2) n3uka - paid - 2 *shipped*

3) rwtarget - paid - 1 *shipped*

4) gwnga - will swap at herf -1

5) shaggy - paid - 1 *shipped*

6) tech-ninja - paid - 1 *shipped*

7) mike32312 - 1 *shipped*

8) Da Klugs - paid - 10

9) muzig - paid - 2 *shipped*

10) lbj17 - paid -2 *shipped*

11) Big Greg -1

12) Corona Gigante - paid - 1 *shipped*

I have the DC #'s for anyone who wants them, except Shaggy, his is some kind a weird thing. Still waiting to hear from Cuban Crafters as to the remainder of the shipment. Guys if you will, please post here as you recieve your cutters, everyone should have theirs by Friday. Thanks again for the participation and the pateince.

Bob

edited for pi$$ poor spelling


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

whatdda mean i am wierd????

:r


good job discdog

cheers
:ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

shaggy said:


> whatdda mean i am wierd????
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


No,No, No! The number the post office assigned. You're not weird, as far as you know.


----------



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

Received mine today. Very cool. Thanks for the great price.


----------



## ljb17 (Oct 22, 2006)

I was headed out yesterday to have my first smoke in a week (I have been a little ill lately) and decided to check the mail first. What good fortune to found the scissors waiting for me. I decided to celebrate with one of my favorite smokes which is the Magnum 46. Thank you. This made for a very pleasant evening.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

That's great news. Means more should arrive today and tomorrow. Glad your enjoying yours already!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Got my two Revolution Cutters today--thanks Discdog for putting this together. Very cool, and from an aesthetic/design aspect, the sweetest cutter I own. 

HOWEVER...

I advise any/everyone who gets one of these gems to watch carefully how you use the cutter the first few times you use it--the little screws holding the entire thing together are not decorative, they're functional. I learned this after the third time I opened/closed it, one of the screw sets popped loose and I had a H3LL of a time finding both pieces. Thank the Lord for hardwood floors...if I'd had carpet, forget it. Those screw pieces are smaller than fleas. Might be worth using some eyeglass screwdrivers to check the tightness of the screws, but do so carefully...some play is required for the blades to work.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Muziq, thanks for bringing that up. I learned the hard way (carpet). I took mine apart, one screw at a time and added a little locktite (blue) to each screw. No more problem. These are two piece screws - sex nut & bolt- take a toothpick or something small, apply a drop of locktite to the toothpick, and touch it to the screw and re-install. Do not over tighten the screw, you have to operate after reinstalling to ensure they work properly. This whole ordeal should take about 4 minutes if you work over a white towel (enables you to find the flea a lot easier).
Glad to see these things showing up already.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's where we are guys:

1) disdog - paid - 14- *shipped* *Delivered*

2) n3uka - paid - 2 *shipped*

3) rwtarget - paid - 1 *shipped* *Delivered*

4) gwnga - will swap at herf -1

5) shaggy - paid - 1 *shipped*

6) tech-ninja - paid - 1 *shipped* *Delivered*

7) mike32312 - 1 *shipped*

8) Da Klugs - paid - 10

9) muzig - paid - 2 *shipped* *Delivered*

10) lbj17 - paid -2 *shipped* *delivered*

11) Big Greg -1

12) Corona Gigante - paid - 1 * shipped*

All those marked shipped should be delivered either today or Monday, with the exception of Shaggy, I can't get a time frame on his, being weird and all. Big Greg, Da Klugs, and mine, well, looks like they won't be here until mid April according to Cuban Crafters. Gwnga, I have yours and we can meet at Jim's, if you give me a call. However, at that time, I will be picking up a few extras, so anyone who wants a set, they should be available.

I would like to thank everyone who participated, especially for their patience.

Bob


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stop callin me wierd bob

usually takes a bit better than a week for stuff to get to me

thanks again for includin me (bein wierd and all)
great job

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Got mine today! Good job, Bob!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

when am I gonna get mine?!

Oh, I wasn't in on this...

moving on....


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> when am I gonna get mine?!
> 
> Oh, I wasn't in on this...
> 
> moving on....


Man don't do that! I damn near had a panic attack. lol


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

discdog said:


> Here's where we are guys:
> 
> 1) disdog - paid - 14- *shipped* *Delivered*
> 
> ...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Got mine today! Good job, Bob!





discdog said:


> 12) Corona Gigante - paid - 1 * shipped* *Delivery Attempted -Notice Left?*
> 
> ...Nick, if you could let me know if you have yours, I'd appriciate it...


Trader feedback left Saturday. Please feel free to reciprocate.

Thanks again for putting this together. This cutter is a really cool looking item.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Trader feedback left Saturday. Please feel free to reciprocate.
> 
> Thanks again for putting this together. This cutter is a really cool looking item.


Sorry about that, I just went back to USPS and ran all the numbers that hadn't showed "Delivered", yours is the only one that didn't with the "message left" notation.

And yes, I will be adding trader feedback today, I was just waiting to have everyone taken care of first. You know how us old guys are, one track minds. lol


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

got here today ... even cooler than they look in the pic



thanks for lettin this canuck in on the deal

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

That's great news Shaggy, you are the last one in the first group, so all are delivered. Now if mid-April would just get here, we could call this thing done. 
Guys, one word of caution. Check the screws on the blades. I operated and adjusted all of them before I sent them, but just due to the way they operate, it's neccessary not to overtighten but you have to keep an eye on them.


----------

